# SVSound MBS-02 Speaker Review: Discussion Thread



## drdoan

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/svs_mbs-02_1.jpg[/img]
*SVSound MBS-02 Speaker Review*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

*Summary*: The best word I would use to describe the MBS-02's is TRANSPARENT. They are clearly the best speakers I have ever had in my room. I suspect they would blossom to an even higher level of sophistication if fed high end equipment. However, with my humble Onkyo receiver, Kimber Kable, and off the shelf Panasonic DVD player, they are truly a joy to listen to. Whether you have basic stuff, or top notch gear, you'll be glad you didn't spend too much on some overpriced glitzy speakers that can't deliver what is paramount, which is faithful reproduction of recorded media. The MBS-02's are decorative, solidly built, adaptable, forgiving, sonically accurate, dynamic, and worthy of commanding a much higher price.

Considering their quality to price ratio, I would give them 5 stars all around.

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## tonyvdb

Thanks Dennis, Thats a great review and it once again proves that SVS is not just a speaker manufacturer of "normal" quality speakers. They clearly put allot of thought into their design.


----------



## IrishStout

great review Denis, wish I was in your shoes.. hey if you ever think of upgrading to a total M-Series package.. I would be humble enough to take a few of your current S seriers speakers off you :jump:
I have really grown to love my S series speakers and could only imagine what the M series must sound like.. Oh and there is mention of an L series as well ... one could only dream of what those will sound link :hail:


----------



## Tufelhundin

Well written indeed, I have yet to hear the 02's but I was very impressed with the 01's, enough so to consider replacing my current Rocket setup to the M Series. Your thoughts and review was read with great interest....now I'm pretty much even more convinced to go that route.

Thanks for taking the time for the writeup.


----------



## Spoonman

Well done Dennis, although somewhat cruel. I am just getting to the point of being able to justify the purchase of the S-series and now I want the M series. The grass is always more transparent on the other side.


----------



## DougMac

Thanks for the very informative review! I'd love to A/B audition these speakers with Asend Sierras. They are at the same price point and are similar in other ways.

I have one little nit with your review. You mention the Beatles recorded left and right with no overlap, a method you categorized as "cheesy". Actually, George Martin sent 2 channel masters to Capital Records in the USA. He assumed they would take these tapes and mix down to mono for the master. Instead, Capital decided to release the recordings as "stereo", much to the horror of George Martin and the Beatles. In addition, Capital (Dave Dexter) added in a bunch of reverb to better match "American tastes". That was truly cheesy.

The problem is that I grew up listening to the Capital versions of the Beatles catalog and although I've replaced them with the correctly mixed EMI Parlophone releases, the "wrong" way sounds right to me.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Great review Dennis. I have the MBS-01s and completely agree they are great speakers for the investment.
I also have them in Rosenut. The fit and finish is top tier


----------



## steve1616

Dennis, 

Have you had other high end speakers in the past to compare these MTS-02 speakers to. By chance have you ever compared them to the NHT classic speakers. I am wondering because I am interested in both of these speakers. I have heard the STS-02 speakers and they would compare sound wise with the NHT ST-4 speakers. Not super high end, but good for the money spent. I just kind of wonder where the MTS-02 or MBS-02 speakers fit in. I have a PB13/Ultra so I don't necessarily need big tower speakers.


----------



## drdoan

I haven't had any new speakers except the SVSound SB-01 series for several years now. All I did was to go to a couple of high-end stores and listen to their speakers. But, I am confident you will be pleased if you decide on the SVSound MB-Series. Dennis


----------



## drdoan

Doug, thanks for that insite into the Beatles recordings. Great info. Dennis


----------



## steve1616

Dennis, how did the MBS-02 compare in bass performance to the STS-02 tower speakers. Were the bookshelf speakers better at everything. It would be amazing if the MBS-02's were better at bass then the STS-02's considering the MBS-02's only have 1 mid woofer.


----------



## drdoan

I would say that both had excellent bass down to the cutoff freq. of 80hz (my setting). I think the difference lies in overall clarity. I perceived the MBS-02's to have a tad more depth (as in sound stage) to them. Both are much better than their price would indicate. Dennis


----------



## mjp

Thanks for the review Dennis. What would you consider SVS's "best" configuration of speakers for a surround system if price were not a factor. I am not that familiar with their product line.

Michael


----------



## drdoan

I am using the speaker set mentioned in my personal info. I can't say enough of how impressed I am with this system. I haven't as yet decided on a permanent sub, but am using the SB-12 NSD, and loving it. You will always get your money's worth with SVSound. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mjp

in a 5.1 system which surrounds would you recommend, sss-01 or sbs-02 or mbs -02?


----------



## drdoan

I personally prefer di-pole/bi-pole surrounds since I mostly watch movies. If you tend to listen to music, you may prefer direct radiating speakers. Dennis


----------



## fergi

Thanks for the review Dennis. Based upon your review I ordered a pair of the MBS-02 speakers and may I say that they are very impressive speakers both in build quality and performance. Even though the weight is clearly stated in the specifications it took me by surprise when I tried to load the box into my truck. These speakers are HEAVY! The only negative regarding the build quality is that one of the grill magnets comes loose from the grill and sticks to the front of the enclose. That can be fixed with a little glue.

Another negative comment is that they came completely identified as MBS-01s, right down to the serial number on the back of each speaker. The box they came in is also marked as MBS-01s. I called the SVS technical support and Jack assured me that they were -02s and told me how to confirm that they were -02s (the tweeter has the SVS logo and the driver is supposed to have a metal cone). I have not been able to determine that the cone is metal because it is coated. I'll just have to take they're word for that. This really doesn't matter to me as long as they perform like 02's but, in the unlikely event that I would ever want to sell them I'd have to prove somehow that they were 02's. How can I do that if I not completely sure myself?



Just out of curiosity Dennis, Did your demo speakers come similarly packaged and marked?


----------



## drdoan

Mine came the same way. They must have had a problem getting updated boxes. The logo on the tweeter confirms that they are the 02's. Hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoy mine. Dennis


----------



## jazboy

Great Review.


----------



## jazboy

*Re: SVSound MBS-02 Speaker Review*

Its really good to read all your views.


----------



## flyng_fool

I think SVS needs to market their speakers better. While they are well known for world class subs, very few know about their speakers. As usual their fit and finish is impeccable. I would love to have the opportunity to listen to these sometime.


----------



## foto69man

*Re: SVSound MBS-02 Speaker Review*

How do you think they speakers would do in a 9.2 set-up? I have been looking at a set of these SVS speakers(with the center and two towers)...just wanted your thoughts


----------



## drdoan

*Re: SVSound MBS-02 Speaker Review*

Depending on your room, and acoustics, it should be a wonderful setup. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## foto69man

*Re: SVSound MBS-02 Speaker Review*

acoustics aren't the greatest as it's a rental and the best I could find


----------

